# FS: 125 fowlr saltwater setup



## fishgal (Jul 20, 2011)

selling my fowlr setup to make way for a full blown reef setup!!!!EVERYTHING MUST GO, MAKE ME AN OFFER!!!!!

comes with:
6' 125 gallon tank with glass tops-----200$
6' black pine stand---------150$
6' coralife 4x96watt power compact bulbs.(fixture needs new legs)---------225$
coralife HOB protein skimmer rated for 125g---------120$
coralife 6x turbo twist uv sterilizer--------75$---------PENDING
rena xp4 with 300 watt smartheater-----120$--------PENDING
2 x hydor koralia 4 powerheads-----------2 for 40$-----PENDING
2x 250watt ebo-jager heater--------------20$ each

50lbs of base rock covered in purple algae-1$/pound

fish available are: sailfin tang, blue tang, one spot foxface, niger triggerfish, four stripe damselfish, cinnamon clownfish-----make offers

still available as package for 700$

heres the link for pictures.

125gallon COMPLETE saltwater setup .


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you interested in parting it out at all ? I am just setting up my 26g as a fowlr.


----------



## fishykisses (May 11, 2010)

Me too, just setting up a 55g fowlr.


----------



## fishgal (Jul 20, 2011)

it depends on what y'all are interested in??
pm me what you are lookin for.

thanx


----------



## fishgal (Jul 20, 2011)

bump, interest is building for individual items...so im working on prices for everything...lr and fish would have to go first...if nobody wants the fish they are probably going to LFS.

thanx y'all


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

is the tank drilled?


----------



## fishgal (Jul 20, 2011)

no, the tank is not drilled and i dont know if its tempered.
i do know it was purchased from Roger's Aquatics, if that helps?


----------



## fishgal (Jul 20, 2011)

bump,everythings gotta go


----------



## oscars (May 1, 2010)

Interested in turbo twist. PM sent


----------



## oscars (May 1, 2010)

Not sure that my PM's are getting to you. Please call me at 604 309 7132 or PM with your address and phone number so I can pick up the turbo twist.
Wayne


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

For anybody who's interested in the tank, if you want it drilled, contact me and bring the tank over on your way home & I can drill it for you (also have black acrylic pieces for making DIY overflow boxes). You can thus turn it into a Reef-Ready tank before setting it up if used for sw again.


----------



## fishgal (Jul 20, 2011)

bump....fish available again.


----------



## fishgal (Jul 20, 2011)

bumpo........come on guys....lots of fish and equipment left..


----------



## fishgal (Jul 20, 2011)

bump, to the those that have stuff pending: the equipment will be available in the next two weeks for sure.

thankyou for your pateince.

matt


----------

